# Die Geschichte von Kaliskaya



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Die ist meine erste RP-Geschichte die damals für die HP meiner damaligen Gilde entstand ... da ich nicht mehr Mitglied dieser Gilde bin und die Gilden HP nicht mehr besucht wird habe ich mir gedacht, ich stelle die Geschichte mal hier herein da sie hier wahrscheinlich eher gelesen wird.... 
Ich würde mich über jedes konstruktive Kommentar freuen ... seit aber nicht zu Hart mit mir als diese Geschichte entstand hatte ich eine wie soll man sagen...."Negative Grundeinstellung"^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

„Sie war nicht immer so, sagt man.“ 
„Tut man das? Ich erinnere mich nicht woher Sie kam... eines Tages war Sie hier. So wie Sie ist… wie ein Fieber, leise und gefährlich…“ 


"Verflucht das ist doch kein Wetter", murmel ich in mich hinein während ich,mit tief ins Gesicht gezogener Kapuze durch das Unwetter über die nassen Pflastersteine Stormwind laufe. 
Es ist gefährlich geworden in den diesen Tagen , für mich und Mitglieder meiner Zunft. 
Es gab nur noch wenige meiner Art die meisten wurden Vertrieben oder versteckten sich geschickt ausserhalb dieser Mauern, der König wurde immer noch vermisst und dunkle Mächte regierten insgeheim. 
"Dunkel" hmm bei diesen Worten gerate ich immer ins Schmunzeln .. bin ich doch selber ein Mitglied des Dunklen Zirkels. 
Ganz sachte öffne ich die Tür zur Gildenhalle , froh den Regen hinter mir zu lassen und froh vor den Blicken der normalen Bürger sicher zu sein streife ich meine schwarze Kapuze vom Kopf und fahre mir mit der rechten Hand durch mein Rosa Haar. 
Sachten Schrittes gehe ich auf einen von zwei schweren Sesseln zu der , genau neben dem angenehmen prasselnden Kamin steht. 
"Nur ein kurzer Augenblick der Ruhe bevor ich weiter muss" sage ich mir während ich meinen Stab an die Wand neben dem Sessel lehne und mich in das weiche Polster fallen lasse. 
Eigentlich muss ich sofort weiter doch da um Mitternacht die Wachen besonders Aufmerksam sind, werde ich wohl bis zum Morgengrauen warten müssen. 
Ich starre in prasselnde Feuer und wärme mir etwas die kalten Finger "Kaum zu glauben das solch kleinen Hände solche Mächte kanalisieren können" denke ich mir und ein Schauer läuft mir über den Rücken , da ich just in diesem Moment daran denken muss welches Leid und welche Zerstörung diese Hände bereits angerichtet haben. 
Schnell schüttel ich diesen Gedanke ab , lege die Füsse hoch und betrachte den Tanz der Flammen. 

Durch eines der Fenster im Saal dringen die ersten sanften Sonnenstrahlen und zaubern ein unwirkliches Bild aus Licht und Schatten auf den Mamorboden. 
Anscheinend hat das Unwetter sich verzogen ich stehe auf , nehme meinen Stab , meinen Mantel und meine Kapuze und verlasse diesen Gastlichen Ort. 
Nun war es auch höchste Zeit ein Bote hatte mir vor einigen Tagen eine wichtige Nachricht zukommen lassen die keinen weiteren Aufschub duldete. 
Wie ich mir gedacht habe liegt auf den Strassen ein dichter Nebel und kaum jemand war auf eben diesen unterwegs nur einige wenige Handwerker die versuchen so schnell wie möglich aus den Gasthäusern in ihre Betriebe zu gelangen , niemand mochte diese Zeit in der es kalt und einsam war...niemand ausser mir. 
Endlich war ich angekommen , ein unscheinbares Gasthaus am äusseren Ende der Stadt , so abseits das es niemand zufällig entdeckte... und das war auch gut so. 
Ich steige am Wirt vorbei und gehe die Treppen hinunter in den Keller , er kennt mich und weiss das ich erwartet werde. 

Unten angekommen folge ich dem nur mit Fackeln spärlich ausgeleuchtetem Gang , was mich nicht weiter stört da ich ich auch hätte Blind gehen können so oft wie ich hier Aufträge für meinen Rat anahm... es gab immer viel zu tun. 
Am ende des Ganges empfängt mich auch schon die Stimme meines alten Freundes und Lehrmeisters Numek Falkenschlag "Kaliskaya, wie schön dich mal wieder in Stormwind zu sehen , was treibt dich den hierher?" 
Er war ein sehr alter aber auch sehr weiser Mann der mich alles beinahe alles Lehrte was ich kann , ich betrachte ihn immer mit Hochachtung. 

"Das übliche mein alter Freund Numek , der Rat erwartet mich" , entgegne ich ihm und gehe an ihm vorbei weiter hinunter in das Kellergewölbe was sich tief unter dem Gasthaus befíndet. 
Sich in diesem Gewirr aus Gängen zurechtzufinden war mir am Anfang schwer gefallen doch inzwischen war es zur Routine geworden. 

Ich betrette nun den Raum des Rates , nicht viel mehr als eine kleine unterirdische Halle , doch strahlt dieser Raum eine brutale Macht aus die man fast mit Händen greifen kann. 
Es liegt wahrscheinlich zum Grossteil an dem Beschwörungskreis aus pulsierenden Runen in einer längst vergessenen Sprache, der sich in der Mitte des Raumes auf dem Boden befindet.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Zahlloses Flüstern liegt in den Wänden und der süßliche Geruch in der Luft erzeugt einen kaum merklichen metallischen Geschmack auf der Zunge. 
Es jagt mir , wie oft ich auch hier war , noch immer einen Schauer über den Rücken. 
Die Männer in den dunkelroten Roben , die um diesen Kreis stehen drehen sich zu mir um und geben mir ein Zeichen zu ihnen zu kommen. 

Der Rat ...pah ich erledigte Aufträge für sie um ihre Macht zu stärken doch sie merkten nicht das auch meine eigene Macht mit jeder Aufgabe anstieg, ich bin mir sicher das nur noch Numek mächtiger war als ich... trozdem erledige ich ihre Aufgaben , den einen anderen Weg lernte ich nie kennen. 

Ich folge ihrem Zeichen und trette langsam auf sie zu , Ferestat der Sprecher des Rates zieht seine Kapuze ein Stück zurück sodass man seine Augen sehen kann, und richtet das Wort an mich. 

Er ist ein in die Jahre gekommener Mann dessen Haare langsam ergraut doch das Feuer, das in seinen Augen lodert verät einem geschulten Auge das er mächtiger ist als es den Anschein hat. 
Auch wenn ich mir sehr sicher bin das ich auch ihn bei weitem übertreffe... aber soll er ruhig weiter glauben das ich, der kleine rosahaarige Gnom mit den grossen Augen keine Gefahr darstelle... eines Tages wird er sehen wie mächtig ich inzwischen bin. 

"Ihr kommt spät verehrte Kaliskaya , es war sicher ein langer Weg aber letzten Endes ist das nun auch gleichgültig. Was zählt, ist das hier und jetzt" , sagt er mit ruhigem Tonfall. 

"Der Rat hat einen wichtigen Auftrag für euch kleine Gnomin, doch wir wissen nicht ob eure Macht dafür schon Ausreichend ist..."spricht er weiter. 
"Desweiteren seit ihr Gnome ja hinreichend dafür bekannt das ihr euch zu leicht ablenken lasst , oder zuviel redet" spricht er in einem verächtlichen Tonfall. 

„Fordere mich zum Kampf wenn du mich bezwingen kannst Ferestat und bis dahin vermeide Fehler, sie könnten Dich dein Leben kosten.“ fauche ich ihn an. 

Ich konnte ihn und seine Art noch nie besonders gut austehen doch wenn er dann auch noch wagte mein Volk oder meine Grösse in Frage zu stellen, brachte es mein Blut jederzeit in wallung , und instinktiv verstärkte sich der Griff um meinen Stab der daraufhin anfing von Schatten umgeben zu Pulsieren. 

Ungerührt von meinem Gefühlsausbruch fährt er fort:" Kaliskaya ihr wurdet auserwählt , an die Dunkelküste Kalimdors zu Reisen um dort Kontakt zu einer Priesterin aufzubauen und ein sehr altes Buch sicher hierher zu Transportieren." 

"Dieses wird nicht nur die Position des Rates sondern auch unsere Beziehung zu den dunklen Priestern Teldrasils Stärken, der Inhalt des Buches ist streng vertraulich und hat euch in keinster Weise zu interessieren , ausserdem nehme ich an ihr könntet damit sowieso nichts anfangen." 

"Der Name der Priesterin mit der du dich Treffen wirst lautet Thyrania Schattenklaue" 

Wieder spüre ich eine Wut in mir auflodern die ich nur sehr schwer bändigen kann "wie gerne würde ich ihm das Fleisch von den Knochen Brennen", denke ich mir. 
Doch ich weis meine Zeit wird kommen , und dann wird er führ all die Jahre voller Demütigung und Verachtung bezahlen müssen. 
"Genug der Worte, nun lasst uns allein und Entäuscht uns nicht" , mit diesen Worten zieht er seine Kapuze wieder ins Gesicht und wendet sich von mir ab um weiter mit den anderen Ratsmitgliedern zu Diskutieren. 

"Der ideale Moment " , denke ich noch in meinen Gedanken und muss mir grinsend seine Verzweifelten Schreie vorstellen kurz bevor ich ihm die Seele entreisen und in einem Kristal einschließen würde. 
Doch ich lasse diesen Gedanken an mir vorüberziehen und wende mich ebenfalls ab. 
Ich verlasse das Tunnelsystem auf dem wohlbekannten Weg durch die Gänge, verabschiede mich herzlich von Numek der mir auch alles gute Wünscht und mache mich wieder auf meinen Weg.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Draussen angekommen bemerke ich zu allererst das der Nebel sich bereits gelichtet hat und die Stadt langsam erwacht "Verflucht ich habe kaum noch Zeit " sage ich leise zu mir und machte mich auf den schnellsten Weg in Richtug Altstadt wo sich auch unsere Gildehalle befindet. 
Sie war zwar nichts besonderes keine Goldverzierungen oder ähnliches, aber dafür war ich sehr dankbar. 

Ausserdem ist es eine eher kleine Gilde was aber den Vorteil mit sichbringt das es so leichter ist eine verschworene Gemeinschaft zu bilden. 

Dort angekommen ziehe ich aus der Innentasche meines Schwarzen Mantels ein Bund aus handgeschmiedeten Schlüsseln , suche den richtigen für die schwere Eingangstür heraus und öffne diese. 

Das Kaminfeuer ist bereits verloschen und glimmt nur noch ein wenig , was dafür sorgt das sich eine unangenehme beisende Kälte in dem Saal ausbreitet hat ,sogleich mache ich mich daran es neu zu entzünden indem ich einige einfache Runen in die Luft zeichne , und dann meine Handfläche in Richtung des Feuers strecke , schon bildet sich in meiner Hand eine Kleine Feuerkugel die Zielstrebig auf die im Kamin liegenden Holzscheitte trifft. 

Es war ein sehr einfacher Zauber der aber mit der nötigen Energie versorgt eine schreckliche Zerstörungskraft hat... doch dies war nicht nötig um einen Kamin neu zu entzünden. 

Sofort beginen die Flammen wieder zu leben und es breite sich eine angenehme Wärme aus. 
Ich gehe zu der der Wand die dem Kamin gegenüber liegt, öffne einer meinen vielen Taschen und ziehe ein kleines Stück Pergament hervor. 
Mit einer Feder schreibe ich eine kurze Notiz an meine Gildenmitglieder , und hänge sie als Aushang auf. 

Der Inhalt der Notiz lautet wie folgt : 
"Es tut mir Leid nicht länger bei euch verweilen zu können 
doch Leider habe ich einen wichtige Aufgabe erhalten die 
keine Aufschub duldet... wann wir uns wieder sehen werden 
wird die Zeit zeigen." 

"Das wird genügen" ,sage ich mir ,da meine Gilde keine Fragen zu diesem Thema stellt , worüber ich auch sehr froh bin , nun will mich gerade auf den Weg machen als ich hinter mir eine leichte Bewegung in der Luft hinter mir spüre. 

Reflexartig drehe ich mich um wobei meine Hände sofort von Magie durflutet Leuchten und mein Diener "Tangjuk" neben mir erscheint. 

Tangjuk ist der erste der Dämonen die ich mir zum Untertan gemacht habe , und ist seit diesem Zeitpunkt mein treuer Sklave , wenn auch nicht in der allgegenwärtigen Welt sichtbar , erscheint er doch stets bei Gefahr um mir zu Dienen,für mich zu Kämpfen oder sich für mich zu Opfern. 

"Zeig dich wer immer du auch bist ,oder es wird dir schlecht ergehen" , rufe ich in den vermeindlich leeren Saal. 

Es erschallt ein leises Lachen und aus dem Schatten neben der Treppe tritt eine vermumte Gestalt. 
"Es geschieht äusserst selten das mich jemand erspürt oder bemerkt , ihr müsst äusserst feine Sinne haben meine Dame." 

Die Gestalt is Gross gewachsen trägt so wie ich einen schwarzen Mantel und eine Nachtschwarze Kapuze auf dem Kopf. 

"Wer bist du und was willst du von mir?", frage ich und wie um die Worte seiner Herrin zu unterstreichen brüllt mein Gefangener Dämon laut auf und der feurige Hauch seines Atems wäscht die Luft im Saal von letzten Rest Kälte rein.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

"Ganz Ruhig" sagt die vermummte Gestalt und zieht sich die Kapuze vom Gesicht , wobei sie die hohen Züge eines Nachtelfen entblößt , dessen Gesicht durch einige Narbe gezeichet ist . 

Elfen sind sehr selten zu sehen da sie am liebsten unter sich bleiben und es irgendwie immer schaffen in den Schatten zu Verschwinden. 
Deswegen irritiert es mich auch ein wenig das sich einer dieser Scheuen Kreaturen einfach so zeigt. 

"Wer bist du und was willst du ?" , frage ich ihn erneut mit fester Stimme , während immer noch dunkle Blitze um meine Handflächen kreisen und die Luft gefährlich knistern lassen. 

"Ich habe viele Namen verehrte Gnomin ,aber mein Name tut auch nichts zur Sache , ich bin hier um mich mit euch zu unterhalten also bitte zügelt eure Zauber" , sagte er mit einer vornehmen Stimme die in keinster Weise im Einklag stand mit seinem äusseren Erscheinungsbild. 

Ich nehme langsam und bedächtig die Hände runter , woraufhin auch die dunklen Blitze langsam beginnen sich in nichs aufzulösen. 

"Nachtwandler sind selten heutzutage" , sage ich zu ihm , und beäuge ihn Misstrauisch. 

"Personen die die dunklen Künste beherschen auch" , entgegnet er und zeigt in Richtung Tangjuk der darauf mit einem tiefen und Bösartigen Grollen antwortete. 

Der Elf beacht es nicht weiter und setzt sich in einen der zwei Sessel die vor dem Kamin stehen, um daraufin in die Flammen zu sehen "Ihr seit sehr Mächtig , das spürt man sofort , was macht ein so Mächtiges Wesen wie ihr hier in Stormwind?" 

Obwohl ich immer noch ein merkwürdiges Gefühl im Magen habe setze ich mich an auf den anderen Sessel und richte das Wort an ihn:" Das hat euch nicht zu interesieren , ich habe meine Gründe und nun zu euch wer seit ihr nun und was wollt ihr von mir , den ich nehme an euer Besuch gilt mir?" 

"Wie gesagt ich habe sehr viele Namen Gnomin , in der langen Zeit meines Lebens habe ich viel gesehen und viele schrecklich Dinge getan , deshalb ist der Name der wohl am Besten zu mir passt Düsterseele." 

"Ich bin hier , da mir zu Ohren kam , ihr wärt auf dem Weg an die Dunkelküste um euch dort mit einer gewissen Thyrania Schattenklaue zu treffen." 

"Woher wisst ihr das?" , platz es aus mir herraus. 

"Ich höre viel , sehe viel aber reagiere auf nur sehr wenig" , entgegnet er mir und zwinkert mir zu. 

Ich muss lächeln er scheint ein ähnliches Leben zu führen wie ich, im verborgenen und doch ständig über alles informiert, mich überkommt ein seltsames Gefühl.... fast wie eine Art Verbundenheit zu diesem Elf. 

Oder ist es wirklich nur da ich jemanden treffe , der anscheinend auch sehr mächtig ist, aber seine Stärken verbirgt um nicht aufzufallen...? 

"Aber dies tut auch nichts zur Sache verehrte Hexenmeisterin" , spricht er weiter. 

"RUHE , erwähnt nicht diese Wort , nicht einmal alle dieses Hauses wissen welche Wege ich bestreite." 

"Entschuldigt meine unachtsamkeit" , sagt er mit einem leichten lächeln auf den Lippen. 

"Meine Wege führen mich auch unweigerlich zu dieser jungen Pristerin, einst war sie eine Priesterin Elunes doch als wir unsere Eltern verloren, bei der Schlacht am Hayal, zerbrach ein Teil von ihr... seitemd ist sie wie ausgewechselt und interesiert sich nur noch für die zerstörerische, dunklere Seite ihrer Fähigkeiten." , sage er Traurig. 

"Moment ihr redet von euren Eltern... seit ihr Geschwister?" frage ich ihn verblüfft. 

"Ja ... einer meiner früheren Namen lautete Narun Schattenklaue, und ich muss dringend mit meiner kleinen Schwester Thyra sprechen." sagt er mir mit verfinsterter Miene. 

"Woher kann ich wissen das ich euch Vertrauen kann, und ihr nicht versucht mir bei der ersten Gelegenheit einen Dolch zwischen meinen Rippen zu stecken?" , frage ich ihn ernst. 

"Das wäre unklug ich brauche eure Stärke und eurer Wissen um die dunklen Künste um diesen Weg zu bestehen, und ihr benötigt meine Fähigkeiten als Fährtenleser und Späher um sie an dieser unwirklichen Küste auch sicher zu finden." 

"Hmm ich bin eine Einzelgängerin und Arbeite normalerweise alleine, doch ich sehe ein das wir uns gegenseitig brauchen...solltet ihr es aber auch nur wagen hinter meinem Rücken einen Dolch zu zücken wird Tangjuk hier, euch Zeigen wie es in der Hölle ausieht... und das ist kein schöner Anblick glaube mir."


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

"Kälte, das einzige woran ich mich erinnere ist eisige und beissende Kälte... ich bin bei den Zwergen in Eisenschmiede aufgewachsen müsst ihr wissen" , sage ich zu meinem neuen Begleiter. 

Es war inzwischen 5 Tage her seit wir, in dunkle Mäntel gehüllt und in aller heimlichkeit , die hohen Mauern Stormwinds in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion hinter uns gelassen hatten , um an den Hafen von Menthiel zu gelangen und dort ein Schiff zu finden das uns sicher nach Kalimdor bringen soll. 

Unser Lager haben wir in dieser Nacht kurz vor der Hafenstadt aufgeschlagen , da wir beide der Meinung sind das es von Vorteil wäre die Stadt erst einmal gründlich zu beobachten und den richtigen Moment abzupassen bevor wir sie betretten würden, denn sollte es einen Hinterhalt geben um unsere Mission zum Scheitern zu bringen wäre hier der Richtige Ort. 

Ich sitze tief in Gedanken Versunken an dem errichteten Feuer habe die Kapuze aufgezogen und meinen Stab auf dem Schoß liegen, ich versuche mich aufzuwärmen , das ist auch bitter nötig , da in diesem verfluchten Moor ein rauer Nordwind blässt , der einem durch Mark und Bein geht Düsterseele nannte ihn, als wir diese Moor betrateten, den "Hauch der Toten"... sehr aufbauend von ihm. 

Ganz im Gegensatz zu mir sitzt er nur still da und lässt den Blick in die Sterne schweifen, anscheinend stört ihn die Kälte nicht im geringsten. 


Er war kein gewöhnlicher Nachtwandler soweit ich es beurteilen konnte, er war zwar sehr still und in sich gekehrt , wie man es von Nachtwandlern kannte doch etwas an ihm war anders... ich kann es mir nicht erklären , er strahlte eine Kälte aus die ich kaum in Worte fassen kann, zwar sprach er, wenn er sprach, sehr höflich und zuvokommend, doch ich weis instinktiv das an ihm viel mehr dran war als es auf den ersten Blick scheint, es hat beinahe den Anschein das er die Kälte genießt. 

Er hatte mich gefragt woran ich mich erinnern könne, in der Zeit bevor ich ein Mitglied des Rates wurde, und normaler Weise hätte ich niemals jemanden auf diese Frage geantwortet doch ich wusste bei ihm ist meine Geschichte gut aufgehoben, obwohl ich nicht weis warum... ich Vertraue ihm, und das macht mir Sorgen, denn normalerweise vertraute ich nur mir selbst meiner Macht und nur einem kleinen Kreis jahrelanger Freunde. 

"An nichts ausser diese Kälte, ich habe erst Jahre später erfahren das ich meine gesamte Familie beim Angriff dieser verfluchten Troggs verloren hatte und völlig entkräftet von unserer ehemaligen Hauptstadt Gnomeregan bis zu den Toren von EIsenschmiede geflüchtet bin... aber erinnern kann ich mich nur an Kälte die mich auf dieser Reise begleitete", sage ich zu ihm, und gleichzeitig bildet sich wie immer wenn ich an damals denke eine Gänsehaut auf meinem gesamten Körper. 

Ich weis nicht warum ich überhaupt mit ihm spreche, normalerweise spreche ich mit niemanden über meine Vergangenheit oder generell über das was mich wirklich bewegt nicht mal mit meinen engsten Vertrauten. 

Doch in seiner Gegenwart fühle ich mich merkwürdiger Weise sicher, obwohl es töricht ist einem Nachtwandler zu trauen vor allem einem so Geheimnis umwitterten. 

"Ich war kein Gewöhnliches Kind müsst ihr wissen , ich spielte nie mit den anderen noch interessierten sie mich im geringsten ,sie hänselten mich wegen meiner, sogar im Vergleich mit Zwergen geringen Grösse, ich hasste sie dafür ich war lieber bei Meister Numek der mich damals bei sich aufnahm ", fahre ich fort. 

"Er stellte keine fragen an mich sondern lehrte mich das Wissen von alten Schriften, und vergessenen Zeichen , damals verstand ich davon nichts sondern imitierte ihn nur ... doch schon damals übten diese Zeichen und Symbole eine brachiale Anziehung auf mich aus, wie soll ich sagen... es war als würden sie mir zureden." 

"Anscheinend nahm Numek das selbe wahr wie ich, etwas das weder ich noch er genau Verstand , er erkannte schon damals meine Affinität zu der dunkleren Magie, der Macht der Dämonen und der Schatten", spreche ich langsam weiter.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Ich verstumme, schaue wie so oft gedankenverloren auf meine Hände . 

"Dann kam der Tag der alles veränderte, er brachte mich in ein geheimes Tunnelsystem im Süden Stormwinds, er sagte ich sei bereit meine Macht auf die Probe zu stellen."erzähle ich weiter. 

"Dort angekommen sah ich das er etwas Aufgebaut hatte eine Art Altar, nahm ich damals an, heute weiß ich es besser, wie Töricht ich damals doch war, er sagte ich solle meine Gesamte Hoffnung meine Liebe und alles was ich empfand auf einen kleinen unscheinbaren Kristallsplitter lenken." 

"Ich hörte auf ihn und konzentrierte mich, ich versuchte mich komplett auf den kleinen Kristall in meiner Hand zu konzentrieren , auf einmal begann er zu leuchten , und wurde unglaublich Heiss, doch ich konnte nicht loslassen, ich hörte Laute in merkwürdigen Sprachen in meinem Kopf und alles um mich Herum wurde Schwarz , ich spürte unglaubliche Schmerzen auf meinem Rücken und meinen Händen" sage ich mich brüchiger Stimme. 

"Es gab mir Kraft, doch das Ritual hatte einen sehr hohen Preis...."sage ich fast flüsternd und verstumme. 


Er versteht das ich an diesem Punkt nicht weiter reden werde und beginnt nun selber zu erzählen : "Ich bin alt, sehr alt, älter als viele meiner Art." 

"Ich bin ein geborener Schattenklaue, einst das mächtigste der Händlerhäuser in Darnassus, doch durch Verat und Missgunst seitens der anderen Häuser hatte ich nie ein Ruhiges Leben", sprach er weiter und fährt sich , wie unbewusst mit der Hand an eine tiefe Narbe, die auf seiner Stirn beginnt und kurz über seinem rechten Auge endet. 

"Nachdem ich meine Eltern durch eine Schlacht verlor die nicht die ihre war , hatte ich nur noch Thyra als letzter Funken meiner Familie, sie war jung und schön doch ihr Herz war Kalt , so kalt das es mir Angst machte ." , sagte er weiter und ein Schleier der bedrückung legte sich auf seine Stimme. 

Ich erschaudere bei dem Gedanken einer Nachtwandlerin zu begegnen die noch kälter sein soll als Düsterseele . 

"Bevor meine Eltern starben wurde Thyra im Tempel des Mondes von den dortigen Priestern zu einer der ihren ausgebildet, einer Priesterin von Elune , sie war erstaunlich und verfügte über ein grosses verständnis ihrer Kräfte. Doch nach dem Tod unserer Eltern veränderte sie sich total, sie war äusserlich unverändert doch eine Kälte hatte sich ihres Herzens bemächtigt , eine Kälte die sie alles Mitgefühl verlieren liess , schon bald entsagte sie ihren Heilkräften zugunsten der dunklen Seite der Priesterinen, jede Priesterin verfügt über gewisse Zauber und Formeln um Gegner auf Distanz zu halten, doch das Genügte ihr nicht , es genügte ihr auch nicht ihre Feinde nur zu besiegen, nein sie wollte sie Leiden sehen." 

Nachdem er fertig gesprochen hatte legt sich eine unangenehme Stille auf das Lager, und ich fühle mich sehr unwohl. 

Um diese beklemmende Stille zu durchbrechen versuche ich ihn wieder zum Sprechen zu bringen. 

"Wie erging es dir in nach dieser Zeit? Denn wie der reiche Sohn eines Händlers siehst du nicht aus." sage ich zu ihm. 

Stille 

Ich habe schon Angst zu weit gegangen zu sein als er wieder anfängt zu reden : "Auch für mich änderte sich alles als meine Eltern starben, ich werde diesen Tag wohl nie vergessen der Tag an dem der Soldat zu uns kam und uns die Nachricht überbrachte, er sagte mein Vater habe Tapfer gekämpft und versucht meine Mutter bis zur letzten Sekunde zu beschützen, doch Trost spenden konnte er mir dadurch nicht." 

"Er brachte und das Hab und Gut unserer Eltern und einige Schreiben in denen irgendwelche Generäle und Komandanten uns ihr Mitgefühl ausdrückten... Geschwätz und hohle Phrasen, meine Schwester weinte drei Tag und Nächte , und ich sprach eine Woche kein Wort zu niemanden, ich saß nur still da un begutachtete die zwei gesegneten Schwerter und die Rüstung meines verehrten Vaters, und stellte mir vor wie Heldenhaft er gegen die Übermacht der Brennenden Legion kämpfte, um das Leben meiner Mutter zu schützen."sprach er weiter mit einem Unterton der mich aufhorchen ließ, er klang unterschwellig angespannnt so als würde es ihn schmerzen sich an diese Zeit zurück zu erinnern. 

"Ich denke es ist besser wenn wir uns nun etwas Ausruhen, morgen wird ein schwerer Tag den wir müssen , ungesehen auf eins der Schiffe zu gelangen" ,sage ich zu ihm , gleichzeitig fällt mir auf das ich die Waffen die er mit Sicherheit bei sich trägt noch nicht einmal gesehen habe... was mich auch wieder beunruhigt , den bewaffnet war er mit Sicherheit. 

"Ich übernehme die erste Wache, ich benötige weniger Schlaf als ihr ", mit diesen Worten steht er auf und geht langsam richtung Dunkelheit , wo er mit dann am Rand des Feuerscheins mit den Schatten verschmilzt ohne ein Geräusch zu machen. 

Es bereitete mir immer Unbehagen wenn er das Tat, und ich war froh ihn an meiner Seite zu haben und ihm nicht als einem Feind gegenüber zu stehen.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Dunkle Schatten ziehen über das Land. 
Der Nekromant schaut zum Himmel und in seinen von Feuer lodernden Augen ist heiterkeit über die plötzlich eintretende Dunkelheit zu erkennen. 
Scheinbar scheinen die schatten seinem Weg zu folgen. 
Sein vernarbtes gesicht ziert ein leichtes lächeln. 
Sein zerfetzter Umhang weht rhytmisch mit den Windböen welche ihn ab und an streichen und ein schauriges flüstern mit sich bringen. 

Schweißgebadet wache ich auf, etwas stimmt nicht , meine Träume waren schon immer düster und voller Gefahren... doch dieses mal war es etwas anderes ... etwas das ich so noch nie erlebt hatte... so realistisch... mehr eine Vision als ein Traum. 

Ich könnte schwören das mich der Untote mit seinen toten kalten Augen angesehen hatte... womöglich war es eine Warnung. 

Düsterseele erscheint sofort aus den Schatten neben mir, und betrachtet mich Argwöhnisch . 

"Was ist passiert Meisterin Kalsikaya?" fragt er mich mit einem besorgten Tonfall in der Stimme. 

In schnellen Worten schildere ich ihm was ich gesehen und gefühlt habe. 

Er höhrt mir gefasst zu doch ich habe das Gefühl das es ihn sehr beunruhigt was er höhrt. 

"Wäre es ein normaler Traum gewesen, währet ihr sicher nicht so aufgelöst... kann es sich um eine Warnung oder eine Vision kommender Ereignisse handeln?" fragt er mich mit einem leichten Anflug von Besorgnis in der Stimme. 

"Ich... ich weis es nicht... es...es war ....viel zu realistisch... wir brechen besser auf." 

Ohne ein weiteres Wort zu verlieren packt er schnell die Reste unserer Ausrüstung zusammen, während ich versuche wieder einen klaren Gedanken zu fassen. 

Ich denke er weis, dass wenn ich mich von etwas so erschrecken lasse, es besser wäre auf mich zu hören und sofort aufzubrechen. 

Auf einmal zuckt er, mitten in der Bewegung, zusammen und schließt seine Augen. 

Völlig entgeistert schaue ich zu ihm herüber... seine plötzliche Reaktion lässt meine Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen. 

Als er langsam seine Augen wieder öffnet sieht er mich mit einem durchdrigenden Blick an :" Etwas ist in der Luft... etwas altes, etwas böses... es riecht nach Tod..." 

"Was spürt ihr Düsterseele?", frage ich ihn, inzwischen wieder bei klarem Verstand, während ich immer noch mit leicht zitternden Beinen aufstehe und nach meinem Stab greife. 

"Es ... es ist schwer zu beschreiben... ich spüre die Gefahr... etwas sehr Mächtiges, und Bösartiges nähert sich uns aus Richtung Osten." 

Sofort Hellwach und Alamiert drehe auch ich mich Richtung Osten. 

In der Ferne sehe ich etwas, das sich auf uns zu bewegt, zu weit entfernt als das ich etwas sehen könnte, doch ich spürte eine Art von... Präsenz... eine Dunkle Präsez. 

Auch Düsterseele scheint dies zu Spüren den auch er blickt weiterhin in Richtung Osten und zieht seine beiden Klingen. 

Ich höre ihn flüstern "Lieber ehrenvoll im Kampf sterben, als in Schande zu leben." 

Es ist das erste Mal das ich seine Waffen sehe und ich frage mich wo er die beiden Schwerter wohl versteckt hat da sie mir bisher nicht aufgefallen waren. 

Sie sehen zwar absolut identisch aus doch das eine der beiden strahlt von innen heraus in einem dunklen Blauton , und das andere ist von einer Art weisen Flammenkranz umgeben der anscheinden im Takt des Herzschlags von Düsterseele pullsiert.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Doch all das interesiert mich momentan nur Beiläufig da ich versuche mich auf das zu Konzentrieren was sich uns nähert. 

Auch ich machte mich bereit und sofort erscheint aus den Schatten Tangjuk neben mir und brüllt laut auf, woraufhin sein flammender Atem den Platz um uns für einen kurzen Moment erhellt. 

Ich konzentriete meine Magie auf die Fläche vor uns, und Zeichne mit meinem Stab einen Symbolischen Halbkreis in die Luft. 

Ich befreie die angestaute Energie und vor uns öffnet sich die Erde, aus der ein circa vier fuss hoher Flammenwall hervorbricht. 

Durch das Feuer erhellt können wir jetzt auch die Gestalt klar sehen, die sich uns auf neunzig fuss genähert ha , doch fühlen wäre wohl richtiger gesagt denn, was immer es auch ist, es strahlt eine solche brutale Macht aus das es mir fast den Atem verschlägt. 

Es ist eine hagere grosse Gestallt in dunkle Gewänder gehüllt und anscheinend von der Dunkelheit persönlich umgeben. 

Oder spielen mir meine Augen durch den schein der Flammen nur einen Streich... ? 

Auf einmal fällt mein Blick auf den Stab den dieses Wesen in Händen hällt und ich erkenne, dass an dem oberen Ende mehrerer Totenköpfe, teilweise noch nicht komplett verwesst angebracht sind und als wäre dieser Anblick noch nicht schlimm genug gleitet mein Blick an dem Stab weiter heruter und bleibt an der Stelle haften wo das Wesen den Stab umklammert. 

Doch dort wo sich eine Hand befinden sollte, sehe ich nur weise Knochen in Form einer Hand, die den Stab umklammern. 

Auf einmal fällt es mir ein... die Beschreibung passte zwar... doch es ist unmöglich... soetwas sollte und dürfte es nicht geben... 

"Verflucht... es ist ein Nekromant... ich dachte sie währen alle vernichtet worden", rufe ich laut, um das Getösse der Flammen zu übertönen. 

Er ist ein Nekromant, soweit bin ich mir sicher, ausserdem ist er ein untoter, entweder ein Verlassener der lady Silvanas WIndrunner die Treue geschworen hatte oder, was viel schlimmer wäre, ein Mitglied der Geißel und damit nur Arthas dem Lichkönig persönlich unterstellt doch eigentlich ist auch das Nebensache... das Problem war das selbe. 

Angeblich konnte man an den Augen sehen zu wem ein Untoter gehörte, jedenfalls sagten das manche Paladine, doch wenn ich in diese kalten und toten Augen sehe, erblicke ich nur tiefen Hass und grosse schier unendliche Macht. 

"Das kann nicht sein sie sind alle durch den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug und seine religiösen Berserker vernichtet worden, es ist unmöglich das einer überlebt haben kann" , schreit Düsterseele mir entgegen während er beginnt leicht in den Knien zu federn und sich so etwas näher an den Boden drückt. 

Ich weiss das dies, die von ihm bevorzugte, Kampfhaltung ist und rufe deshalb :" Nein wartet lasst es zuerst mich versuchen, ich denke nicht das Schwerter hier etwas ausrichten können, hier muss Schatten mit Schatten bekämpft werden." 

Wie um meine Worte zu untermauern brüllt auch Tangjuk abermals auf und richtet seine flammenden Atem in Richtung des Untoten. 


Auch die Schatten welche seinen Weg begleiten gesellen sich um ihn herum was mir abermals die Nackenhaare aufstellt. 
Um ihn herum ist das leise finstere >Murmeln der Schatten zu vernehmen. 
Fremdartig und beunruhigend wirkt dieses Murmeln auf mich, doch der Nekromant läßt sich durch sie nicht beunruhigen, im gegenteil er scheint es zu geniessen. 

Es jagt mir einen eisigen Schauer über den Rücken so eine Zurschaustellung von Schattenbeherschung mitanzusehen, er war viel weiter auf dem Weg der Schatten gegangen als ich es jemals könnte, er hatte sich sein Leben genommen um die Toten beherschen zu können... jedenfalls stand es so in den Büchern die ich studiert hatte. 

Er bewegt sich langsam auf den Flammenkranz zu und der rote Schein, der Flammen, im Zusammenspiel mit den ihn umgebenen Schatten lassen ihn Aussehen wie einen Dämon aus den tiefsten Zirkeln der Hölle wenn nicht wie etwas noch schlimmeres... 

Er hat nun den Flammenkranz erreicht und geht einfach hindurch, so als wenn er nicht vorhanden wäre, zwar züngeln die Flammen an ihm hoch und versuchen ihn zu verzehren, doch es hat denn Anschein , dass sie ihn nicht berühren, sondern im Abstand um ihm herum gehen. 

Ich stehe ihm gegenüber, und hallte kramphaft meinen Stab in der rechten Hand, nicht fähig mich zu bewegen und nicht fähig zu denken schaue ich wie geband in die kalten hassenden Augen des Untoten . 

Plötzlich schreit Tangjuk auf und bewegt sich rasend schnell sich auf dieses Wesen zu. 

Durch diesen Schrei aus meiner "Trance" erwacht beginnen nun auch ich mich auf meine Magie zu konzentrieren, ich forme stumme Worte mit den Lippen und beginne mit meiner freien Hand Symbole in die Luft zu zeichnen. 

Währendessen rennt Tangjuk wie ein bessesener auf diese Wesen zu, in der Absicht es zu vernichten und zu verschlingen. 

Der Untote schaut weiterhin auf mich und scheint den Dämon der brüllend auf ihn zu rennt gar nicht zu beachten, ohne sich zu meinem Sklaven umzudrehen macht er nur eine abfällige Bewegung mit der rechten Hand in die Richtung meines Dämons, woraufhin kleine unendlich dunkle Blitze von seinen Fingerknochen in den Boden einschlagen. 

Sofort bricht der Boden um meinen Dämon auf und Tote Hände kommen aus ihm zum vorschein, die auch sofort nach Tangjuk Greifen, nach und nach giebt die sumpfige Erde auch die Körper, die zu diesen Händen und klauen gehören frei. 

Ich erkenne sofort, die gefallenen Übereste von einigen Menschen, einigen Zwergen, weniger Orks und sogar einem Tauren... ich hatte schon viele Getötet oder Sterben gesehen daher erkenne ich die Skelette. 

Es stimmte also wirklich Nekromanten verfügten über die Kraft, über den Willen der Toten zu verfügen. 

Sofort halte ich meinen Stab mit beiden Händen über den Kopf und entlasse nun auch meine Energie , ein lautes Grollen ist in dem dunklen und nebeligen Himmel über uns zu höhren. 

Die dunkle Wolkendecke bricht auf und Feuerbälle von der grösse eines Gnomes prasseln auf die Erde nieder, die meisten treffen, wie beabsichtigt, die Skelette die meinen Diener in Schach halten und zermallmen ihre Knochen. 

"Ha die Früchte meines harten Trainings, das war gut Gezielt " denke ich mir während ich aus dem Augenwinkel beobachte wie Tangjuk´s Faust den letzten verbliebenen Skelettkrieger zermalmt und dessen Knochen zerbersten. 

Der Nekromant ist nun schon auf zwanzig fuss an mich herangekommen und langsam beschleicht mich das gefühl von nackter Panik.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Nachdem er seine Fesseln aus reanimierten Toten losgeworden ist , stürmt Tangjuk sofort wieder auf den Nekromanten zu und stellt sich ihm in den Weg. 

Plötzlich sehe ich wie ein sich leichtes Lächeln auf den Mundwinkeln des Untoten abbildet und die Schädel an seinem Stab beginnen rot zu glühen. 

Er holt aus und trifft mit einem dieser pulsierenden Schädel Tangjuk´s Kopf der sich daraufhin unter lauten , fast nach schmerzen klingen Brüllen, in nichts aufzulösen scheint. 

Völlig verängstigt beobachte ich wie mein stärkster Dämonensklave sich offensichtlich unter Schmerzen aufzulösen scheint. 

So etwas war noch nie passiert , noch nie hatte jemand Tangjuk überwunden , ich hatte nur noch eine Chance und schleuderte dieser Kreatur alles an Magie und Schatten entgegen was ich hatte. 

Ich werfe ihm gewaltige Schattenblitze von der grösse eines ausgewachsenen Taren entgegen, verfluche ihn mit vergessenen Worten der Schatten und der Flammen,die sogar unter meinesgleichen verboten sind, ich versuche sogar mehrfach ihn durch gewaltige Feuerbälle zu entzünden doch nichts hilft, alles was ich ihm entgegenbringe wird von den Schatten die ihn umgeben absorbiert und scheint ihn nur zu stärken. 

Doch ich versuche ich es weiter, es ist wie ein Rausch noch nie war ich während eines Kampfes so aufgeregt und nun umgibt auch mich eine Aura aus flüsternden Schatten die mich zwar einerseits stärkt mir aber anscheinend auch meine Lebenskraft auszusaugen scheint. 
Doch durch den Rausch und die mich umgebende Stärke ignoriere ich die sengenden Schmerzen meines Körpers völlig. 
Selbst als ich merke das ich beinahe alles an mir zur verfügung stehender Macht aufgebraucht habe versuche ich es verzweifelt weiter indem ich mit dem Ende meines Stabes uralte Runen in den Boden zeichne, woraufhin der Boden vor dem Nekromant aufbricht und gewaltige Pranken aus Schatten nach ihm Greifen oder gewaltige Explosionen versuchen ihn zu verzehren... doch nichts scheint diese Wesen stopen zu können. 

Auf einmal werden mir die Schmerzen schlagartig bewusst und das Flimmern, dass zwischen mir und der Kreatur in der Luft gelegen hat verlischt als ich völlig entkräftet und ausgelaugt auf meine Knie sinke und immer noch in die bösen Augen des Wesens schaue das mich nun fast erreicht hat. 

In einem letzten verzweifelten Versuch versuche ich sogar es mit meinem vor Magie pullsierenden Stab zu schlagen doch es blockt meinen Schlag mühelos ab. 

Durch die wucht des Aufpralls fällt mir nun auch mein Stab aus den Händen und gleitet auf den Boden. 

Der Nekromant hat mich nun erreicht und wieder beginnen die Schädel an seinem Stab rot aufzuleuchten. 

"Ist das mein Ende? , das Ende meiner Reise? Soll es wirklich so enden? In einem toten Moor durch die Hände eines Toten? " schiesst es mir durch den Kopf als der untote mit seinem Stab ausholt und.................................. 

ich auf einmal sehe wie Düsterseele hinter ihm aus den Schatten gleitet , mit dem im weisen Flammenkranz stehenden Schwert ausholt , und es dieser grauenhaften Bestie von hinten kraftvoll in den Leib stösst. 

Ihn hatte ich während des gesamten Kampfes komplett vergessen , er musste in die Schatten geglitten sein , und während sich der Nekromant auf mich konzentrierte von hinten an ihn herangeschlichen haben. 

Zuerst verharrt das Wesen nur in seiner Bewegung doch plötzlich lässt es seinen mächtigen Stab fallen und krümmt seine Hände., an der Stelle wo der Stab den Boden berührt ertönt ein Bösartiges Zischen und schwarzer Qual steigt von dem Boden auf. 

Aus seinem Mund scheint ein stummer Schrei zu kommen, als ich sehe wie sich die kleinen weisen Flammen langsam vom Bauch des Untoten über den gesamten Körper auszubreiten scheinen. 

Sie verzehren nicht nur die Kleidung des Nekromanten sondern ebenso seine Knochen und alles was sie sonst berühren. 

Düsterseele zieht sein Schwert aus dem Leib der sich immer noch windenen Kreatur, hollt aus, und trennt mit einem langen und kraftvollen Schwung den Kopf vom Torso des Untoten. 

Sofort zerfällt der Körper des Wesens und hinterlässt nur noch einen kleinen Berg Knochenreste der nun vor mir auf dem Boden liegt. 

Doch der Kopf des Untoten fällt einige Fuss neben mir auf den Boden und rollt sogar noch ein Stück weiter in richtung des Moores 

"Narren, wenn ihr glaubt ihr hättet gesiegt lasset euch gesagt sein das diese erst der Anfang eures Weges gewesen ist !," höre ich auf einmal eine zischelnde und absolut bösrtige Stimme in meinem Kopf flüstern. 

Immer noch im Dreck und Schlamm kniend, realisiere ich erst jetzt wieviel Kraft mich der Kampf in wirklichkeit gekostet hat, langsam wird mir schwarz vor Augen und ich kippe nach vorne über, doch kurz bevor mein Kopf den Boden erreicht fängt Düsterseele mich auf und legt seine Hand beruhigend auf meine Stirn. 

Ohne wirklich etwas zu realiesieren flüstere ich :"so viele Fragen....." und spüre auch schon wie mich die Ohnmacht langsam davonträgt


----------



## Noctem85 (16. März 2008)

mehr?
bitte mehr?

is recht gut zu lesen^^


----------



## Ost (17. März 2008)

Klasse geschrieben, super spannend und gut detailliert.
Schreib weiter und lass uns nicht zu lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (17. März 2008)

WOW noch mehr storys NEED MORE GIEV ME MORE!!! will auch so schreiben können xDD


----------



## HobbyTwinker (17. März 2008)

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr davon bitte!!!


----------



## Lord Freezy (17. März 2008)

richtig gur geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr davon       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lort123 (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

Man merkt wie dein Erzählstiel imemr besser wird. Im ersten abschnitt sehr viele Fehler und komische Satzstellung aber gegen den Schluss waren es nur noch ein paar kleine Fehler.

Sehr intressante Story.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (11. April 2008)

Weiter so !


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. April 2008)

Give will mehr lesen! Btw ich versuche mich auch gerade an etwas mom ich mach mal nen Fred auf^^


----------



## humanflower (19. April 2009)

Es ist die absolute Dunkelheit zusammen mit einer unheimliche Stille die meinen Körper umgiebt.
Ich habe das Gefühl ich würde ewig fallen, kein Geräusch oder Licht dringt zu mir durch... 
ich weiß nicht wie lange ich so Falle es kommt mir vor wie eine Ewigkeit...
Stunden, Tage Monate dies alles hat keine Bedeutung mehr für mich....

Wie aus dem nichts erkenne ich  ein weit entferntes, schwaches Leuchten das sich mir 
unaufhaltsam nähert.


Es ist ein Objekt, ein brennendes Obejekt das eine gewaltige Hitze ausstrahlt und nun in Augenhöhe vor mir schwebt.
Meine Hände versuchen nach diesem "Ding" zu greifen doch sobald sich meine Handfläche dem Gegenstand nähere gleitet es 
zurück.

Ich versuche etwas zu rufen doch ich höre meine eigene Stimme nicht.

Aus der Dunkelheit bilden sich weitere Objekte die ich nun als Schädelerkenne, die sich zu dem ersten gesellen und sich nebeneinander anordnen 
bis sie mich umgeben.

Eine brachiale Hitze scheint von ihnen auzugehen.

Es ertönt ein Geräusch das ich lange nicht einordnen kann es muss von den Schädeln kommen...
Langsam dämmert es mir... es ist eine Sprache die sich langsam aus dem Geräusch bildet.

Ich vernehme langsame Worte in einer alten verbotenen Sprache, der Dämonsprache.

Es sind Sätze die sich wiederholen.

"Wir sind die Anderen, 
Wir dienen unterschiedlichen Kräften, 
Doch im Zwielicht besteht kein Unterschied 
Zwischen dem Fehlen des Dunkels 
Und dem Fehlen des Lichts. 
Unser Kampf vermag die Welt vernichten. "

Es klingt als würden tausende Stimmen um mich herum sich andauernd wiederholen.
Die Schädel beginnen im gleichtakt zu pulsieren und sich immer schneller um mich zu drehen.

Der Flammenkranz der mich nun umgibt ist unerträglich heis so dass ich vor Schmerzen schreien will, doch wieder 
kann ich meine Stimme nicht warnehmen.
Die Dunkelheit und die Schädel verschwimmen vor meinen Augen zu einer einzigen brennenden Masse.

Ich höre eine furchtbare Dämonische Stimme in meinem Kopf  "Hexerin, du wurdest als würdig befunden! Nutze deine Macht weise ,doch bezahle den Preis!"

Der Flammenkranz kommt näher und näher.

Er verbrennt mich.

Ich spüre meinen Körper in Flammen aufgehen.

"Kaliskaya!", höre ich eine weit entfernte Stimme rufen.

"Kaliskaya!", dieses mal höhrte sich die Stimme näher an.

Die Flammen verschwinden, ich reiße die Augen auf und erblicke Düsterseele vor mir.

Mein Körper pulsiert vor Anspannung und Macht.
Plötzlich entläd sich die Macht und  Düsterseele fliegt von mir.

Der Raum in dem ich mich befinde steht sofort in Flammen, Möbel zerbersten und Scheiben klirren.
Völlig verwirrt und immer noch Taub vor Schmerzen sehe ich mich orientierungslos in diesem Raum um, und versuche herauszufinden wo ich bin.
Langsam begreife ich was um mich herum geschieht und ich realisiere das ich mich auf einem brennenden Bett befinde.
Ich taumel von dem Bett herab und gehe auf die Wand zu an die ich anscheinend meinen Begleiter geschleudert habe.

Er sieht mich ängstlich an und hat den Mund geöffnet als ob er etwas sagen möchte.

Langsam kommen die Erinnerungen an das Feuer, dass sich nun fast des gesamten Raumes bemächtigt hat, zurück.
Ohne zu überlegen spüre ich wie sich Macht in mir aufbaut und sich Kanalisiert, eine weitere Druckwelle geht von 
meinem immer noch Zitternden Körper aus, nicht so Stark das sie Schaden anrichten können, aber immer noch 
Machtvoll genug um die Flammen, die sich inzwischen dem gesamten Raum bemächtigt haben, sofort zu löschen.

Düsterseele rappelt sich langsam auf und blickt sich kurz im Raum um.
Nachdem er sich überzeugt hat dass das Feuer gelöscht ist, konzentrierter sich sofort wieder auf mich.

Mit gepresster und zitternder Stimme spricht er: " Wir verschwinden! Hier wird es gleich sehr ungastlich!"

Mit einigen schnellen Handgriffen packt er unsere Taschen, etwas Proviant und ein längliches Paket und  begiebt 
sich zu den überresten einer Holztür die in der Dunkelheit noch leicht glüht.

Mit einer Handbewegung bedeutet er mir ihm zu folgen, und auch ich begebe mich aus dem Zimmer.
Anscheinend habe ich es zwar fertig gebracht die Flammen innerhalb des Zimmers zu Löschen, doch das Treppenhaus 
steht Lichterloh in Flammen
So schnell wie möglich rennen wir beide, troz der Hitze und des dichten Qualms, die Treppen herunter und stürmen 
auf die grosse Eingangstür des Gasthauses zu.

Vor dem Haus hat sich inzwischen eine grosse Menschenmenge versammelt und die Menschen reden wie wild durcheinander.

"Verflucht", sagt Düsterseele mit gepressten Lippen.

Er bleibt mitten in der Bewegung stehen und stoppt auch meine schnellen Schritt mit seiner rechten Hand ab.

Auf einmal hebt er mich einfach hoch, hällt mich auf den Händen, wie eine Mutter ihr Kind halten würde,wickelt meinen Körper in meinen Mantel ein und zieht seine Kapuzze tief ins Gesicht.

Ich will Protestieren doch schon schreitet er humpelnd auf den Eingang zu und tritt, in gebückter Haltung, 
durch die Eingangstür.

Sofort sehe ich aus dem Augenwinkel einige Menschen auf uns zu gehen.
Ich vernehme ein lautes dumpfes Husten von Düsterseele und eine abwimmelnde Bewegung mit seinem Kopf.
Langsam tritt er immer noch mit gebückter Haltung und gesenktem Blick durch die erstaunte Menschenmenge.

Ich vernehme einige Stimmen:
"Er hat das kleine Mädchen gerettet", 
"Wie konnte das nur passieren?" , 
"Was ein tapferer alter Mann" , 
"Ich habe es gesehen, es gab eine Art Explosion, wie bei Schwarzpulver ganz sicher!", 
"Was ist den nun genau passiert?".

Düsterseele geht zeilstrebig an den Leuten vorbei und läuft in Richtung des Hafens, während einige Stimmen uns 
noch begleiten aber langsam verebben.


----------



## humanflower (19. April 2009)

Wir betretten einen der Stege, an dem ein kleineres Schiff angelegt hat.
Düsterseele steigt langsam und immer noch humpelnd die Planke hinauf.

Er nickt jemandem zu, doch dadurch das er mich immer noch trägt kann ich nicht erkennen um wenn es sich handelt.
Kurz darauf öffnet er eine Holztür und trägt mich unter Deck.
Erst hier lässt er mich wieder auf den Boden herab und zieht sich die Kapuze von seinem Kopf.
Durch die hier angebrachten Laternen kann ich sein Gesicht nicht richtig erkennen, doch ich glaube eine fast 
panische Angst in seinen Augen zu erkennen.

Er geht einen kleinen Gang entlang, bleibt vor einer Tür stehen, greift in eine Tasche auf der Innnenseite 
seines Schwarzen Mantels, zieht einen grossen brozenen Schlüssel heraus und öffnet mit zittriger Hand die Tür zu der Kajüte.

Ich folge ihm, immer noch ohne ein Wort zu sprechen und sehe mich in dem, nur durch eine kleine Öllampe erhellten 
Raum um.

Er ist klein und besteht eigentlich nur aus einem kleinen Tisch, zwei Betten und einen kleinem Schrank.
Düsterseele nimmt die Sachen die er getragen hat ab und legt sie auf eines der Betten, bevor er sich auf eben 
dieses setzt.

Ich schließe die Tür hinter mir, setze mich auf das gegenüberliegende Bett und schaue ihm in die Augen.

Jetzt kann ich seine Angst und unsicherheit deutlich erkennen... es erschreckt mich ihn so verunsichert und 
verwirrt zu sehen.
Nach einer unerträglich langen Zeit des gegenseitigen anschweigens ergreife ich das Wort: "Was ist passiert 
Düsterseele? Das letzte an das ich mich erinnern kann, ist der Nekromant."

Er schaut mich immer noch ängstlich an und antwortet mit zittriger Stimme:" Nach dem Kampf habe ich euch aufgehoben und euch 
nach Menethiel getragen, da es schon sehr spät war bin ich in das Gasthaus der Stadt gegangen, habe eine 
Nachricht und einige Goldmünzen an die Tür zu unserem Zimmer gehängt und euch dort auf das Bett gelge."

"Wie lange war ich ohne Bewusstsein?" frage ich ihn.

"Ihr habt drei Tage und Nächte regungslos dort auf diesem Bett gelegen.
Ihr wart sehr schwach und hattet hohes Fieber was sich auch nicht durch die üblichen Kräuter lindern ließ.
In der dritten Nacht habt ihr auf einmal etwas  gerufen, und kurz darauf vor Schmerzen und Todesangst geschrien.
Ich habe versucht euch wachzurütteln doch euer Körper war von schwarzen flüsernden Schatten umgeben und ihr habt 
eine unglaubliche Hitze ausgestrahlt.
Genau wie der Nekromant...."höre ich ihn sagen und merke, wie seine Stimme auf einmal versagt und er 
Ängstlich auf den Boden schaut.

Es dauert einen Moment bevor er sich wieder gefasst hat.
"Ich wusste nicht was ich machen sollte deshalb habe ich euren Namen gerufen.
Doch als ihr eure Augen geöffnet habt, sind gleißende Flammen aus ihnen geschlagen.
Kurz darauf stand euer gesamter Körper in Flammen.
Diese Flammen schlugen auf einmal wie in einer Explosion von eurem Körper davon, verwüsteten das 
Zimmer und schleuderten mich durch die Luft.
Den Rest wisst ihr ja..."

Ich höre ein leises Schlucken von ihm, was darauf hindeutet wie sehr in dieses Ereigniss schockiert haben muss.

Langsam kommen die Erinnerungen an meinen Traum zurück, und ebenso die Erinnerungen an die unerträglichen Schmerzen,
und die Merkwürdigen Worte der Schädel...
Ich spüre wieder ein Brennen in meinem Körper, doch dieses mal ist es nicht Schmerzhaft sonderen eher Machtvoll.
Ich wiederstehe der versuchung die Mächte frei zu lassen, was mir einiges an Selbstbeherschung abverlangt.

"Auf welchem Schiff sind wir?" frage ich ihn um mich abzulenken.

Erstaunt antwortet er:"Wir sind auf der Oriphiel, das Schiff eines fahrenden Händlers, der unterwegs ist um 
einige Geschäffte in Theramore, dem Aussenposten der vereinigten Völker auf Kalimdor abzuwickeln.
Ich habe ihm genug Gold gegeben damit er keine Fragen stellt."

Seinen Ängstlichen und vorsichtigen Blick hat er immer noch nicht abgelegt.

"Was wollt ihr mich fragen Düsterlseele?", frage ich ihn direkt während ich ihn mit verengten Augen anschaue.

"Was ist mit eurem Körper passiert?
Was war mit dem Nekromanten, hat er das mit euch gemacht?"

Darum ging es ihm also.
Es sind gerechtfertigte Fragen und ich brauche einige Augenblicke bevor ich ihm Antworten kann.

"Ich weis nicht genau was passiert ist.... ich spüre eine merkwürdige Veränderung  meiner Macht, es 
fühlt sich an als würde ein gewaltiges Feuer in meinem Körper brennen, das nur darauf wartet das ich es freilasse... 
ich verstehe selber noch nicht genau was passiert ist...aber es fühlt sich sehr sehr Mächtig an..."

In kurzen Worten beschreibe ich ihm meinen Traum.

Er überlegt einige Minuten.

Immer noch unsicher fragt er mich:"Was ist mit eurem Diener geschehen? Konnte der Nekromant ihn wirklich auslöschen?"

"Ich fühle seine Präsenz nicht mehr... ich weis nicht was geschehen ist aber mit normalen Mitteln lassen sich 
Dämonen nicht töten, vor allem nicht so mächtige wie Tangjuk... aber ich hatte bisher auch noch nicht die 
Möglichkeit auszutesten wie sich meine Macht verhällt, was sich verändert hat oder was mit meinem Dämon 
geschehen ist...aber ich brenne darauf es heraus zu finden!"

Er sieht mich lange und eindringlich an.

"Nun habe ich eine Frage an euch, ich habe dem Nekromant alles an meiner Macht entgegen geschleudert, 
wie konntet ihr ihn so einfach mit einem Schwertstreich vernichten? 
Was ist das geheimniss eures Schwertes?" frage ich ihn nachdem ich den Kampf gedanklich 
noch einmal durchgegangen bin.

Eine lange Pause folgt, kurz bevor ich ihn noch einmal fragen will ergreift er plötzlich das Wort.

"Wie ihr wisst sind es die Klingen, die mein Vater im Kampf gegen die einfallenden brennenden Horden 
getragen hatte... in der Nacht,vor der Schlacht in der er Starb, wurden seine Klingen gereinigt und gesegnet.
Ein Paldin reinigte die Waffe die ihr meint, in einem heiligem Ritual, indem er er einen Teil 
seiner selbst in die Klinge einbrachte, der Paladin war damals der Heerführer des menschlichen Widerstandes, ich bin mir sicher ihr 
kennt ihn, sein Name war Uther, Uther Lightbringer."

Bei der erwähnung des Namens stellten sich meine Nackenhaare auf.
Uther Lightbringer war einer der grössten Kämpfer die diese Welt jemals geboren hatte, sein Name wurde mit 
genausoviel Ehrfurcht ausgesprochen wie der von Grom Hellscream oder sogar der des Ashbringers,
Er war eine Legende und sein Name pflanzte, selbst nach seinem Tod, noch immer zuversicht in die Herzen eines
jeden Kämpfers der Allianz und Furcht in die Reihen der Horde!

"Dieses Schwert ist eine sehr mächtige Waffe gegen Wesen die eigentlich nicht mehr unter uns sein sollten, 
da es die Reste ihrer verdorbenen Seelen verbrennt und sie damit endgültig ins Reich der Toten verbannt!"

Er sprach die letzten Worte sehr leise aus, als ob er dabei in Gedanken versunken wäre.

"Nun wird mir einiges klar... ich habe über einige Dinge nachzudenken, deshalb würde ich sagen, 
dass wir nun etwas ruhen sollten." sage ich in einem besänftigen Tonfall um ihn zu beruhigen,

Immer noch argwönisch antwortet er:"Nun gut, das ist wahrlich ein guter Vorschlag."

Da es mir nicht gefällt, dass er anscheind immer noch so aufgewühlt ist sage ich:"Habt keine Angst es 
wird nichts passieren, habt keine Sorge."

"Ihr sagt selber, dass ihr nicht wisst wie eure Macht sich nun verhällt , ausserdem macht 
es mir Sorgen das ihr so begierig darauf seid eure neue anscheinend noch mächtige Kraft zu erproben,
obwohl ihr euch bisher eher mit euren Kräften abgefunden hattet anstatt sie zu genießen... 
deshalb ist meine Vorsicht wohl gerechtfertigt." sagt er mit einem beinahe schon verärgerten Tonfall.

Er hat Recht, denke ich mir... dies war auch eine der Dinge über die ich nachdenken musste.

Ich lege mich auf das Bett, ziehe meine Kapuze tief ins Gesicht und versuche mich zu entspannen.

Doch aus reiner Neugier versuche ich noch das Feuer in der kleinen Öllaterne zu löschen.

Sobald ich auch nur den Gedanken habe das ich die Flamme löschen will, bäumt sich die kleine Flamme noch 
einmal auf um kurz daraufhin zu verglühen, es wird augenblicklich Dunkel in dem kleinen Zimmer....

Ich höre ein verärgertes Schnauben von Düsterseele, da er anscheined immer noch fürchtet
ich könnte aus einem Impuls heraus das gesamte Schiff in Brand stecken...

Ich musste weder eine Rune zeichnen noch mich Konzentrieren es passierte einfach so, dies macht mir Angst 
da ich von so etwas noch nie weder etwas gehört noch gesehen hatte.
Selbst mein Mentor musste zum Kanalisieren und wirken seiner Zauber Runen zeichnen oder sich stark Konzentrieren.

Was war mit mir geschehen?
Was passiert mit meinem Körper?
Welchen Preis hatte die Stimme in meinem Kopf erwähnt?
Und vor allem, wie mächtig war ich inzwischen geworden?

Mit einem Kopf voller Gedanken und Fragen ohne Antworten schließe ich Müde meine Augen.
Langsam gleite in einen unruhigen Traumlosen Schlaf.


----------

